# When is the 08 Catolog Out



## SabresEdge (Jun 20, 2007)

I've seen bits and pieces of news on the new line up for 08 with pricing.

Does anyone know when the official listings will be out ?

I'm curious to see what the options and pricing will be for the System6 bikes. Has anyone heard anything about them?


----------



## cartecs3 (Dec 4, 2006)

I bought an 08 SystemSix Tuesday for $1800 (List is 2400) with SRAM Rival Group, and Mavic Aksium wheels. It didn't have the carbon stem but I got one ordered since it looks stupid with the dinky Aluminum Cannondale C3 they put on the save money. Had a Fizik Arione (i believe?) saddle which I removed. There's an Ultegra model at about 2800 and a Dura Ace also above that one but I'm not sure how much.

I really like the SRAM stuff tho.. glad I didn't spend the extra cash on the Ultegra model. I'm goin by the bike shop again tomorrow so I'll see if they've heard anything more on the '08s other models.


----------



## SabresEdge (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks I appreciate that. I'm curious if the wheel set is the same on the Ultegra bike and whether it has the aluminium seat post as well.

The bottom of the line Ultegra for the 2007 models is over 3000 so I'm curious what changes they have made to lower the price. Hope it is not too drastic


----------



## cartecs3 (Dec 4, 2006)

SabresEdge said:


> Thanks I appreciate that. I'm curious if the wheel set is the same on the Ultegra bike and whether it has the aluminium seat post as well.
> 
> The bottom of the line Ultegra for the 2007 models is over 3000 so I'm curious what changes they have made to lower the price. Hope it is not too drastic


I think the Ultegra model has the same wheel set but I'm not 100% sure. I'm gonna switch out the seat post later too.. I didn't notice it was aluminum at first.. it's wrapped in fake carbon weave to make it look cool I guess. The main reason I didn't see the point in upgrading to Ultegra is I plan on switching out the wheels anyway so seemed like a frivolous upgrade when everything I've read about Rival is good.. I think I like shifting better now that I've gotten more used to it and the brake hoods are eons ahead of Shimano in terms of comfort.


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

How did you get the bike so cheap? Team Deal? Aksium delete couldn't cover that difference.


----------



## cartecs3 (Dec 4, 2006)

El Guapo said:


> How did you get the bike so cheap? Team Deal? Aksium delete couldn't cover that difference.


Nah I'm not on a team. It's not uncommon for me to get deals like that in the shop.. not that I'm the only one to get a deal like that--the owner is a really nice guy. I have bought three bikes there in the past year though and tons of components/upgrades plus sent a lot of business there.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Shops are getting catalogs as we speak... or rather as we type. Here is my favorite road bike of the line: the Super Six Ultimate with SRAM Red. Also, Tim Johnson gets a signature cross bike...


----------



## Rouleur (Mar 5, 2004)

*Great Looking Super Six*

I like the white with red graphics. Atypical for Cannondale. With all that bling, I am guessing a bike below the UCI mandated 6.8kg!!!


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

the cannondale catalog is out. i got one at my lbs. rival and ultegra six13 and system6 have askium race. not sure of pricing.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Personlly, I think the white and orange Super Six pictured above is disgusting. A raw cabon or Jet Back would have been heaps better.

Also, is that a CAAD9 below the Super Six?


----------



## gradosu (May 17, 2007)

Dang cartecs, I ride a 58cm, Rival is plenty fine if you want to pull a deal like that for me


----------



## SabresEdge (Jun 20, 2007)

The white and red SuperSix is hot. With Zip tires that thing has to cost a fortune!

Is there a site that ranks components?

There is the standard 105, Ultegra, DA. How do all of the other companies compare?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

LeDomestique said:


> Personlly, I think the white and orange Super Six pictured above is disgusting. A raw cabon or Jet Back would have been heaps better.
> 
> Also, is that a CAAD9 below the Super Six?


There will be other colors...
The bottom bike is a CAAD9 Cyclocross.


----------



## afie (Sep 13, 2004)

Bump for info? Prices, specs?


----------



## SabresEdge (Jun 20, 2007)

I got my catalog this weekend.

The system6 3 is $2800, but they do have a System6 4 now as well


----------



## cartecs3 (Dec 4, 2006)

Here's a pic of my System Six 4:










I got a blue SLR Gel Flow comin' in and I'm probably going to try and find some darker blue bar tape.. as that was all the shop had. The stem is getting replaced next week with the Carbon one that comes on the System Six 1 it just looks too goofy with some little aluminum stem and that massive head tube.


----------



## cb400bill (Jul 26, 2007)

That is a pretty bike. And the blue tape looks just fine.

Congrats.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

how are the wheels?


----------



## cartecs3 (Dec 4, 2006)

cb400bill said:


> That is a pretty bike. And the blue tape looks just fine.
> 
> Congrats.


Thanks! The tape has been growing on me a lot since I brought it home.. I'll probably end up keeping it. I even found an 06 SLR Gel Flow that has the stitching done in the same color blue so should match up pretty nicely. 



teffisk said:


> how are the wheels?


No complaints from me.. I've hit a few pot holes at speed (south alabama roads = crap) and they haven't complained. I've only put like 110mi on it though so time will tell. I was planning on buying some nice Zipp wheels right off the bat but honestly I doubt it will matter that much for me at this point. Every time I get on this bike I feel like I stole it considering what I paid.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

yeah, the price is rediculous and i can prodeal it so i can get it about a k less than that...shhh


----------



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey guys.

How much are the new Caad9's? and six13's vs this years?
Trying to decide if I should get it now, or wait till the 08's arrive up here.

LBStores here don't wanna seem to discount the 07 at all.


----------



## spessx (May 29, 2007)

Is Cannondale still offering the Nude/Raw finish on the System Six? That's my favorite finish and I'm curious if they will be offering it on the Rival bike.

-Stephen


----------



## cartecs3 (Dec 4, 2006)

spessx said:


> Is Cannondale still offering the Nude/Raw finish on the System Six? That's my favorite finish and I'm curious if they will be offering it on the Rival bike.
> 
> -Stephen


In the 08 Catalog there's only the Blue/Black frame and the Red/Black frame for the Rival model.


----------



## SabresEdge (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey Cart is there going to be a systemsix 2?, my cat only has 1,3,4

On a side not does anyone know much about the Mavic Aksium Race wheels that come on 3/4. Are they something that will have to be upgraded?

What is the real difference between the 3 from 07 to 08.

The wheels, but anything else?


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

There is no SystemSix 2 for 2008 which is too bad.  

Major change is also that the SystemSix 3 is listed as having no Si frame/BB. Uses standard Ultegra BB and crankset.


----------



## afie (Sep 13, 2004)

The 2008 component specifications for CAAD9 and systemsixes are on the cannondale website, under 2007 bikes. I cant find a US store with prices, so if anyone knows rrp it would be great if you could post it up.
I will put the specs into an excel file for comparison- pm me your email and I can send it around.


----------



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

afie said:


> The 2008 component specifications for CAAD9 and systemsixes are on the cannondale website, under 2007 bikes. I cant find a US store with prices, so if anyone knows rrp it would be great if you could post it up.
> I will put the specs into an excel file for comparison- pm me your email and I can send it around.


Don't see it.

The super 6 brochure is there, as well as some of the 08 liquigas bikes.

But no mention of the Caad9 spec.

And most importantly pricing!


----------



## afie (Sep 13, 2004)

My mistake- its on Cannondale Italys site. I just googled 2008 Caad9 and it sent me there. Either the europeans got different 2007 specced bikes, or the details up there are for 2008 bikes?


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

SabresEdge said:


> On a side not does anyone know much about the Mavic Aksium Race wheels that come on 3/4. Are they something that will have to be upgraded?


I have not ridden these wheels, but have been reading everything on them because I want to get this bike. The wheels have a good reputation. Most people consider them not real light, (about 1800 grams) but pretty bomb proof. I may upgrade them later for lighter wheels but I am confident that they won't blow up before that happens. I hear even big guys up into the 250 lbs range can ride them.


----------



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

Picked up my 08 Catalogue and pricing from LBS.

I have a feeling I will just wait till spring to pick up my bike.
Two reasons. 
1. They do not have a bike in stock in my size. And cannot make getting the 07 worthwile.
2. The 08's have great pricing


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

There would be a lower cost verson on the Six13 for around $1300 complete bike, my guess is Cannondale is clearing out the six13 inventories.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

My completely uneducated guess is that the manufacturing process of the Six13 is more complex / costly than the System 6 and Super 6 and CAAD9. 

If C'dale can push the System 6 price down, then there is no room for the Six13 in the lineup (IMHO)

cheers


----------



## Speedy (Oct 30, 2005)

There's no need for a 6-13 anymore.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

LeDomestique said:


> My completely uneducated guess is that the manufacturing process of the Six13 is more complex / costly than the System 6 and Super 6 and CAAD9.
> 
> If C'dale can push the System 6 price down, then there is no room for the Six13 in the lineup (IMHO)
> 
> cheers


Cannondale dropped the CAAD8 frame for 08, there now is only the CAAD9. So if Cannondale re-tooled to make the Six13 from the CAAD9 frame, I don't think it would make $$ sense to drop it. Instead it would be a MAJOR improvement of that frame.


----------



## saturncyclist (Aug 8, 2006)

Anything about this new full carbon TT bike?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

From Cannondale point of view they have not recovered return of investment for Six13 frame set beside they must sitting on a huge inventories, that is the reason why Six13 is still around for 08 model. Super Six already made an impact on System Six market share let's drop the low end model and go after the high end section.


----------



## cartecs3 (Dec 4, 2006)

robertburns3 said:


> I have not ridden these wheels, but have been reading everything on them because I want to get this bike. The wheels have a good reputation. Most people consider them not real light, (about 1800 grams) but pretty bomb proof. I may upgrade them later for lighter wheels but I am confident that they won't blow up before that happens. I hear even big guys up into the 250 lbs range can ride them.


They are pretty bomb proof.. I've hit some pretty large pot holes/uneven lanes at pretty high speeds (ie after going down a hill) and they haven't missed a beat. Honestly I'm VERY reluctant to have any super light wheels on my bike because the roads where I live are so rough. I can't really see much point in making the bike any lighter--from what I can tell it's about a 16 pound bike stock.. and already probably too much bike for me. 

I got the System Six Carbon stem put on that comes on the '08 System Six 1 (Dura Ace model).. it looks pretty good. Much better than the crappy aluminum one that comes on it.. much flatter position with the carbon stem (it's 0 degree rise). That was my only gripe with the System Six 3 & 4.. the stems that come on them look ridiculous because of the massive head tube.


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

Saturn,

The TT Slice comes with DA with Zipp flashpoint wheels (1), Ultegra with Mavic Askium (3), and 105 with Shimano WH-RS10 (5).

It seems that the numbering system is different and goes like this:
1 - DA
2 - Force
3 - Ultegra
4 - Rival
5 - 105
6 - Tiagra
7 - Sora

CAAD9 is only available in two options: 5 and 6. System Six has 1, 3, 4.

The catalog does not list MSRPs. You can google it soon. The road bikes should be available in September.


----------



## saturncyclist (Aug 8, 2006)

Ahh, thanks a bunch


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

HikenBike said:


> Saturn,
> 
> The TT Slice comes with DA with Zipp flashpoint wheels (1), Ultegra with Mavic Askium (3), and 105 with Shimano WH-RS10 (5).
> 
> ...



Are the "Ultimate" bikes then considered above the "1"? From what I understand the Slice Ultimate and Super 6 Ultimate will come with SRAM Red.


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

robertburns3 said:


> Are the "Ultimate" bikes then considered above the "1"? From what I understand the Slice Ultimate and Super 6 Ultimate will come with SRAM Red.


You are correct.

The Ultimate is Red, and Team is Record.

There is a SuperSix Ultimate and Team. The TT Slice has an Ultimate, no Team.


----------



## saintsfan342000 (May 30, 2007)

I was just able to get an 07 CAAD9 Optimo3 (full 105) for $1250 because the 08 equivalent will go for $1300. 

Can you believe they're offering a Tiagra Six13?? That totally makes a mockery of what was and is a great frame concept.

So now that C'Dale if fully on board with the CF craze, how is that gonna affect their "Handmade in USA" status? Think they'll be going abroad pretty soon?


----------



## coyotebike (Dec 15, 2004)

zamboni said:


> From Cannondale point of view they have not recovered return of investment for Six13 frame set beside they must sitting on a huge inventories, that is the reason why Six13 is still around for 08 model. Super Six already made an impact on System Six market share let's drop the low end model and go after the high end section.


six13 for '08 is a totally new frame. It resembles a system 6 rather than the caad 7/8 that is used to look like. Much stiffer in the front end and from what I have seen the prices are close to what an alloy bike went for last year.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

saintsfan342000 said:


> So now that C'Dale if fully on board with the CF craze, how is that gonna affect their "Handmade in USA" status? Think they'll be going abroad pretty soon?


It has already negatively affected their "Made in USA" line.

The Synapse Carbon bikes are made overseas and I am guessing the Touraine MTB equivalent is as well, but someone correct me if I am wrong. One shop told me the Synapse production is coming to the US to be built along side the Super 6 bikes, but I will believe it when I see it. I am betting the Slice Ultimate is made overseas as well because I cannot see the "Handmade in USA" stickers plastered all over it.

Another disappointing move is the F series MTB's are now being imported from China, but they are really trying to keep a low profile about it. One shop owner near me was really bummed about that because he sells a lot of bikes based on being built by well-trained craftspeople. He could really tell the imported Aluminum bikes were of lower quality. Heck, if they are made in the same factory as everyone else’s bikes, using the same techniques, I might as well get the cheapest one out there, not necessarily the C’dale.

The “Made in USA” thing doesn’t just sell bikes in the states. I have noticed that European dealers also make a big deal about it on their websites. The way I look at it, if a bike maker builds their own bikes, in whatever country they reside, instead of just calling up China Inc. to build them, they will likely put more pride in the in-sourced bike. Also, products built in first world areas are built under stricter environmental controls, better working conditions and by better trained people. I think going overseas for bikes is a bad business decision for Cannondale.


----------



## ahhchon (Apr 16, 2007)

teffisk said:


> yeah, the price is rediculous and i can prodeal it so i can get it about a k less than that...shhh



that is an outright LIE... you cannot get that bike for 800 dollars.. and you really shouldn't be discussing prodeal prices to the public.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

coyotebike said:


> six13 for '08 is a totally new frame. It resembles a system 6 rather than the caad 7/8 that is used to look like. Much stiffer in the front end and from what I have seen the prices are close to what an alloy bike went for last year.


It did not make any snese for Cannondale to re-tool for the new frame the return for investment is so big for them to recover, unless the millions to cover for the tooling.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

zamboni said:


> It did not make any snese for Cannondale to re-tool for the new frame the return for investment is so big for them to recover, unless the millions to cover for the tooling.



The new Six13 is actually has a much more simplified manufacturing process for 2008. I do not think that recovering their costs will be a problem at all.


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

zamboni said:


> There would be a lower cost verson on the Six13 for around $1300 complete bike, my guess is Cannondale is clearing out the six13 inventories.


Does anyone have the pricing (USA) for the '08 Six13 1 (Dura-Ace) model? I'm torn between 3 choices:

1 - 08 SystemSix 4 (Rival group for reportedly $2400)
2 - 07 CAAD9 1 (Dura-Ace for $2600 - I expect good bargaining leverage w/ 08 pricing)
3 - 08 Six13 1 (Dura-Ace for $?)

Decisions, decisions. I have a few months before I pull the trigger.


----------



## eddy_mxl (Aug 21, 2004)

*Detailed photos and descriptions here:*

http://carlosdajackal.blogspot.com/

But no pricing.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

HikenBike said:


> Does anyone have the pricing (USA) for the '08 Six13 1 (Dura-Ace) model? I'm torn between 3 choices:
> 
> 1 - 08 SystemSix 4 (Rival group for reportedly $2400)
> 2 - 07 CAAD9 1 (Dura-Ace for $2600 - I expect good bargaining leverage w/ 08 pricing)
> ...



08 Six13 1 is listed at a MSRP of $2499.99 and yes the $2400 for the 08 SystemSix 4 is also correct.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

cbuchanan said:


> 08 Six13 1 is listed at a MSRP of $2499.99 and yes the $2400 for the 08 SystemSix 4 is also correct.


Carl is correct and the bike is awesome. Here's some of the specs:

Slice Primium Carbon fork
Dura Ace
Mavic Ksyrium Equipe Wheels
FSA SL-K Carbon Cranks
Control Tech Compact Handlebar
C'Dale C3 stem

Reddish Orange to Yellow Fade (called "afterburner") or Black

I am looking at a System Six -4, but the Six13 -1 is very tempting.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

System Six is the way to go unless you want to go all out with Super Six, there is nothing wrong with Six13 frame but since they were so close in price you won't regret going with System.


----------



## SabresEdge (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm still pissed they did away with the SystemSix 2. That was the bike I was leaning toward ordering and now I'm stuck some where in between. There are things I'd upgrade on the SystemSix3, but I'm not sure if I want to spend the extra money on the SystemSix 1

Has anyone heard the price for the Systemsix 1?

I've heard 2400 for 4
2800 for 3


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

for prices see the supersix vs. systemsix forum


----------



## afie (Sep 13, 2004)

Prices in Australian Dollars.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

those prices are pretty wrong, at least for the US. On the prodeal site (if you read the Supersix vs. Systemsix forum) the retail prices are a lot different. eg- the Supersix ultimate is 9,999, not 14000. So I would guess the prices are about that ratio less. and the systemsix 4 is 2400.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Prices are in AU$ (Australian Dollars)...


----------



## jmh1981 (Aug 25, 2007)

Just bought a 2008 Six13 3 at my local bike shop. the sales man told me that the 2008 Six13 is about 20% stiffer than the 2007 and that its even stiffer than one of the CAAD bikes. I think he said the CAAD8


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

The page links aren't working yet, but the 2008 page is almost up...

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/08/cusa/


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

jmh1981 said:


> Just bought a 2008 Six13 3 at my local bike shop. the sales man told me that the 2008 Six13 is about 20% stiffer than the 2007 and that its even stiffer than one of the CAAD bikes. I think he said the CAAD8


Why can't I find a shop that has these in stock?


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

what are your impressions of that 2008 six13? I love the paint scheme. I cant decide between the six13 or save up for the supersix 3- I'm too light to appreciate the system.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

:cryin: :cryin: :mad2: :mad2: :mad5: :mad5:

I got a CAAD9 7 months ago and it costed me a fortune !. 08s are better, cheaper bikes !!

ahh well....time for another discussion with the wife....


----------



## jmh1981 (Aug 25, 2007)

robertburns3 said:


> Why can't I find a shop that has these in stock?


I actually went in to buy the 07 a couple of weeks ago but they didi not have exactly what i wanted. They then told me that the 2008 was cheaper and stiffer and i was sold. They ordered me one out of the new catalog by just calling in to Cannondale directly. They actually built it to order because they did not have any in stock yet. It took a week and a half to get to the shop. If your LBS is a registered Cannondale dealer they should be able to order you what ever you want out of the 2008 catalog.


----------



## jmh1981 (Aug 25, 2007)

teffisk said:


> what are your impressions of that 2008 six13? I love the paint scheme. I cant decide between the six13 or save up for the supersix 3- I'm too light to appreciate the system.


I have not ridden it yet but i'll post my opinions on it this weekend when i get a chance. I'm also a noob so i really wont be able to compare it to anything else. this is my first road bike.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

well the caad 9 hasnt changed and for me at least, 7 months of riding a sweet bike is worth quite a bit of money, so it probably wasnt a complete waste if you look at it that way.


----------



## afie (Sep 13, 2004)

Some frameset prices in AUD:
SystemSix 4- $2750
CAAD9 5- $1705
CAAD9 6- $1500
Order now and get one from the first shipment- late november.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

My LBS told me the Six13 with Tiagra will be $1350.


----------



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

Anyone have a pricelist of the new line up? I'd like to know if it's worth it to go for a '08 (not sure which bike yet) and upgrade the groupo to ( a mostly) DA, or get a '07 Six13 Team 1.

I'm really not digging the majority of the color schemes of the '08 bikes. Especially the SystemSix's.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Just placed an order for a System Six - 4 today. Ouch, my first bike at full retail. Oh well, the guys at Great Lakes Cycling in Ann Arbor, Michigan spent a ton of time fitting me. They deserve the compensation. Many shops charge for the fit work they put into me.

The bike may take 3 weeks to come in. They must build these things in batches?

I polished my old C'dale for old times sake. She's been a great bike.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

what is the chance of getting a systemsix4 with the liquidgas frame? Why do they limit your paint options anyway, its the same frame for the 3 and 4, but they each have specific colors? arg..., I hate the 4's paintjob.


----------



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

teffisk said:


> what is the chance of getting a systemsix4 with the liquidgas frame? Why do they limit your paint options anyway, its the same frame for the 3 and 4, but they each have specific colors? arg..., I hate the 4's paintjob.


I agree. I was thinking about the '08 Six13 1, but I really don't like the colors. Especially compared to the '07 Six13 Team 1 in raw aluminum. That one looks hot. But I guess I would be dumb to buy '07 over a '08, wouldn't I?


----------



## afie (Sep 13, 2004)

7.62 said:


> But I guess I would be dumb to buy '07 over a '08, wouldn't I?


Depends on the price. The changes to the 08 six13 have been discussed in other threads- the 07 six13 could be a better bike.

Here in Australia, the frameset price is determined by what model you buy. So even though the 2008 caad9 5 has the same frame and fork as the 2008 caad9 6, its more expensive. Its a bummer- it makes the better looking raw silver a $250 paintjob.

This site has pics of the 2008 bikes:
http://www.rijwielpaleis.nl/nieuws/news_item.asp?NewsID=171


----------



## bonemd7 (Dec 4, 2002)

*2008 Cannondale Six13 1*

Just got a 2008 Cannondale Six13 1 price was 2799.00.


----------



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

bonemd7 said:


> Just got a 2008 Cannondale Six13 1 price was 2799.00.


Congrats on the bike.

Is it the "afterburner fade" or black one? Do you know if the black one has the carbon tubes glossed over or is it painted?

Post pics when you can.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Cartecs3:

Does the front end of your System6 have black paint on it, or is it clear-coated carbon?

I just ordered one sight unseen and wanted the red, but the blue is all that is available until November in my size. I hope it looks good. Bikes don't photograph well.


----------



## afie (Sep 13, 2004)

Does anyone have frameset prices for the 2008 CAAD9 and Systemsix in USD?


----------



## afie (Sep 13, 2004)

Full bike MSRP in USD from here: http://www.barrbike.com/Bikes and Accessories/cannondale_prices.htm
Note that the prices of the framesets- for a few hundred dollars more, you can get a whole bike. Also note- no CAAD9 frameset price?

SuperSix Frameset LIQ, RED, SLV $2,999.99 
SuperSix Ultimate SLV WHT $9,999.99 
SuperSix Team SRM LIQ $8,999.99 
SuperSix Team LIQ $6,499.99 
SuperSix 1 RED,SLV $5,499.99 
SuperSix 1 Compact RED, SLV $5,499.99 
SuperSix 2 RED, SLV $5,199.99 
SuperSix 2 Compact RED, SLV $5,199.99 
SuperSix 3 RED, SLV $3,499.99 
SuperSix 3 Compact RED, SLV $3,499.99 

SystemSix Frameset LIQ, BLU, WHT $1,999.99 
SystemSix 1 BLU, WHT $3,799.99 
SystemSix 1 Compact BLU, WHT $3,799.99
SystemSix 3 BLK, REP; SLV $2,799.99 
SystemSix 3 Compact BLK, REP; SLV $2,799.99 
SystemSix 4 BLU, RED $2,399.99 
SystemSix 4 Compact BLU,RED $2,399.99 

Sixl3 1 BLK, BNR $2,499.99 
Sixl3 1 Compact BLK, BNR $2,499.99 
Sixl3 3 BLU, WHT $1,999.99
Sixl3 3 Compact BLU, WHT $1,999.99
Sixl3 5 BLK, RED $1,699.99 
Sixl3 5 Compact BLK, RED $1,699.99 
Sixl3 6 BLU, WHT $1,349.99 
Sixl3 6 Triple BLU, WHT $1,349.99 

CAAD9 5 CLR. WHT $1,299.99 
CAAD9 5 Triple CLR, WHT $1,299.99 
CAAD9 6 BLK, RED $1,049.99 
CAAD9 6 Triple BLK,RED $1,049.99


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

afie said:


> Does anyone have frameset prices for the 2008 CAAD9 and Systemsix in USD?


I have a list that shows Supersix frameset as $2999 retail. CAAD9 is not shown as a frameset on this list.


----------



## afie (Sep 13, 2004)

Full catalogue: http://vintagecannondale.com/catalog.html


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

afie said:


> Full catalogue: http://vintagecannondale.com/catalog.html



Very cool link!


----------

